# Ukrainian Bacon thread for Mr & Mrs Inor :)



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I know you love bacon, have you ever tried it Ukrainian-style? We call it Salo. If not, brave it please, you won't be disappointed and will probably get hooked.

Leave a lot of fat on your meat whole slicing and smoke it, leave it in a cool cellar for a year before eating. Serve it sliced thinly with rye bread (German rye bread works too), with hot peppers and lots of garlic. Have a shot of vodka 

My relatives eat it regularly and live past 100. The pig has to be from a small family farm, nothing industrial or mass produced.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

You are officially uninvited to come "visit". You may have to move here instead.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


>


The bacon sounds and looks GREAT! But you better catch the dog that laid that green one on your plate. The poor guy looks like he needs to go to the vet. :lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

That is a pickle…. sigh :21:


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Enough vodka & you'll forget you have the bacon. :ambivalence:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Enough vodka & you'll forget you have the bacon. :ambivalence:


No, you can't drink without a zakuska, meaning you need small snacks while drinking or you'll be sick, which in not smart


----------

